# Foros Acerca del Foro Novedades, Sorteos, Concursos y Misceláneos  Publicidad y Auspicios en AgroFórum.pe

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados usuarios de AgroFórum.pe: 
A continuación les detallo las distintas opciones y precios disponibles para anunciar en nuestro portal, así como un paquete especial de auspicio anual para los interesados en contar con el apoyo de AgroFórum.pe en la tarea de promocionar sus productos y servicios.  Espacios Publicitarios y medidas (px):  *- Cabecera* 892 x 100 pixeles (Todas las páginas)
1 mes ............................................... S/.300+IGV ó US$110+IGV
3 meses ............................................ S/.550+IGV ó US$200+IGV
6 meses ............................................ S/.1,000+IGV ó US$360+IGV   Cabecera.jpg   *- Pie de Página* 892 x 100 pixeles (Todas las páginas)
1 mes ............................................... S/.125+IGV ó US$45+IGV
3 meses ............................................ S/.255+IGV ó US$90+IGV
6 meses ............................................ S/.500+IGV ó US$175+IGV  Pie de Pagina.jpg   *- Inicio* (Últimas Noticias)  *Banner Inicio A* 200 x 190 pixeles
1 mes ............................................... S/.250+IGV ó US$90+IGV
3 meses ............................................ S/.520+IGV ó US$185+IGV
6 meses ............................................ S/.950+IGV ó US$340+IGV  Inicio A.jpg   *Banner Inicio B* 120 x 600 pixeles
1 mes ............................................... S/.185+IGV ó US$65+IGV
3 meses ............................................ S/.450+IGV ó US$160+IGV
6 meses ............................................ S/.825+IGV ó US$295+IGV  Inicio B.jpg    ** PROPUESTA DE AUSPICIO ANUAL (Ver documento adjunto)*Temas similares: 3er Aniversario de AgroFórum.pe Universidad del Pacífico auspicia AgroFórum.pe Críticas a AgroFórum.pe Publicidad argentina para erradicar la mosca de la fruta MATIZ/MZ sac publicidad, Proponemos ideas útiles e importantes para las Empresas Peruanas que buscan imponer su nombre y sus productos con decisión y fuerza.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Otras opciones de espacios publicitarios disponibles:  *- Inicio* 
Logos Patrocinadores 120 x 60 pixeles
1 mes ............................................... S/.55+IGV ó US$20+IGV
3 meses ............................................ S/.125+IGV ó US$45+IGV
6 meses ............................................ S/.280+IGV ó US$100+IGV  Patrocinadores.jpg   *- Foro* 
Debajo del Listado de Temas 728 x 90 pixeles
1 mes ............................................... S/.155+IGV ó US$55+IGV
3 meses ............................................ S/.390+IGV ó US$140+IGV
6 meses ............................................ S/.725+IGV ó US$260+IGV  Debajo del Listado de Temas.jpg  
Dentro del Primer Mensaje de cada Tema 336 x 280 pixeles
1 mes ............................................... S/.300+IGV ó US$110+IGV
3 meses ............................................ S/.550+IGV ó US$200+IGV
6 meses ............................................ S/.1,000+IGV ó US$360+IGV  Dentro del Primer Mensaje.jpg  
Dentro del Último Mensaje de cada Tema 336 x 280 pixeles
1 mes ............................................... S/.300+IGV ó US$110+IGV
3 meses ............................................ S/.550+IGV ó US$200+IGV
6 meses ............................................ S/.1,000+IGV ó US$360+IGV  *Los interesados puedes contactarse conmigo a través de este tema o escribiéndome a mi correo personal:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe 
Saludos a todos  :Wink:

----------

